# FIBROMITE " PINNED MAP"



## Guest (Jan 30, 2000)

Hello,Working on a 50 x 30 map of USA and lower part of Canada with map pins to "see" where as many fibromites as possible live.The map will have a picture taken and it will be on the web by late June or early July.Participating on two forums I have found the vast majority of us are near large bodies of water - significant or not I dont know.IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO BE PINNED - merely e-mail me with FIRST NAME - LAST NAME "or" LAST NAME INITIAL and of course CITY AND STATE ---thats it.God Bless you and yoursJudie------------------


----------

